# *** Also Read This Before Posting Any New Thread - Really, I Mean It ***



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2005)

Please do not:

1. Ask for links to warez, cracked software, anything like that. (Asking about P2P software is okay.) It could get the boards into legal trouble, and also it's just _boring_. This is a place for discussion, not a freebie lounge.

2. Advertise any sort of "free iPod!" scheme. Just... no.

3. Post a thread about Hotmail being down, asking if it's down for anyone else. It's Hotmail. It's frequently down. If you think it might just be you, close your browser and start it again, or try restarting. If that doesn't help it's probably down. Wait a bit, or try a different email provider.

If you really need to know you could always check the Microsoft network status page (which works for MSN Messenger as well).

3a. Also Yahoo Mail or any other mail. Oh, and any other instant messaging networks. They probably have status pages too and the same logic applies.


4. Post anything about spyware or random computer problems without *reading the other sticky thread about spyware and computer problems and trying everything mentioned there first*. That's what it's there for.

The mods of U75 are not responsible for any flaming or deletions that may occur due to not paying attention to the above.


----------



## rich! (Feb 4, 2006)

I appreciate the need to keep the thread clear of crap, but I have to tell the U75 people about this great way I found to get a free iPod.

One day when hotmail is down (*proper* down, not just a little bit broken) you have to send a message to everyone on an IM service you know.

Some of them won't work.

To get your FREE IPOD, note their IM handles, and write them into a file.

Burn the file onto CDs with *all* the warez on your computer. *REMEMBER* there's a free iPod for you in this!

Now, send the CD to the first IM handle on the list. Then call the RIAA  and tell them your latitude and longitute. Make sure they're accurate to the nearest metre.

Wait.

Reallly.


----------



## simonscat (Jul 29, 2009)

*Would you like to enter the high life Mr.Frdge Face??*

Ok, received and understood Monsieur Fridge Magnet!

Are you the "boss" of U75?

Pleased to make your acquaintance

Noticed you've made literally thousands of postings, like a rabid postman pat on crack cocaine!

I was thinking of contacting the Guiness book of Records to see if you qualify for a medal?

What do you think of my idea?

Chuckle,chuckle, if you turn into a overnight media celebrity off the back of it, you could lend me a fiver (or perhaps give me a bunch of them? 

That would be so cool 

I could start my own celebrity agency on the back of your success as my flagship prototype and enter you onto "Britains got a Talent" where you perform a live moderation over the interweb!!

Wow, I'm really free flowing with homebrew ideas!

This is like a crazy frog!!


----------



## Jonti (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome, mysteriously well informed new poster.





> I'm really free flowing with homebrew


I can believe this much!


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 29, 2013)

its all very well saying 'don't post about hotmail, move to another provider' . Wise words perhaps , but what if everything you do is linked to hotmail? The computer help section on here should be about computer help , even if you don't like the provider


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2013)

That's not what it says.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Please do not:
> 
> 1. Ask for links to warez, cracked software, anything like that. (Asking about P2P software is okay.) It could get the boards into legal trouble, and also it's just _boring_. This is a place for discussion, not a freebie lounge.
> 
> ...




  Hotmail!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 16, 2016)

"Warez".  There's a word I've not seen in 10 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2016)

trevhagl said:


> its all very well saying 'don't post about hotmail, move to another provider' . Wise words perhaps , but what if everything you do is linked to hotmail? The computer help section on here should be about computer help , even if you don't like the provider


in the last 2 and a bit years have you managed to escape hotmail?


----------



## trevhagl (Mar 4, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> in the last 2 and a bit years have you managed to escape hotmail?



No because i just set up forwarding to gmail as everything i do is linked to hotmail


----------

